# Name a film where the bad guy wins?



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

hhhhmmmmmmmm, me and her were discussing this last night, all we came up with was SE7EN, where kevin spacey wins, cannot think of any more?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Hitler in Valkarie, does that count??


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Deniance said:


> hhhhmmmmmmmm, me and her were discussing this last night, all we came up with was SE7EN, where kevin spacey wins, cannot think of any more?


I'm not exactly sure I would count dieing as winning :lol:

All of the Saw movies. Wrong turn and the hills have eyes - i'd say the bad guys more or less win


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

The Usual Suspects - Keyser Soze (Kevin Spacey again!)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe add to the thread title this contains spoilers! :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

scream 2.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Law Abiding Citizen.

The good guy kills the bad guy. But, the bad guy gets what he wants.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Empire Strikes Back!


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Possibly the nurse in One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Doesn't the Indian who cursed the fat guy in Stephen King's 'Thinner' win?

Thought he Good guy/ Bad guy is a little vague there.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Phonebooth


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Memento
Hannibal
Primal Fear
Saw
Alien


----------



## Mister Sheen (Aug 1, 2006)

Eden Lake

Final Destination films?


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Lock stock and 2 smoking barrells

The Italian Job

Oceans 11, 12, 13

:thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Event Horizon
The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Titanic? The iceberg wins!


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

npinks said:


> Lock stock and 2 smoking barrells
> 
> The Italian Job
> 
> ...


Your opinion of bad guys must be different to mine :lol:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

buttmans european vacation


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> Phonebooth


Godd one. :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Carlitos Way - Al Pacino gets shot but cannot remember if he dies???


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

The Collector
The strangers
Funny games


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I was gonna say The Departed, but although it appears the bad guy gets away with it he did get shot in the end didn't he? I can remember up to the big shoot out in the lift.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Teabag said:


> buttmans european vacation


Is that a porno?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Layer Cake


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

mouthyman said:


> The strangers


I absolutely hate that film. It completely freaks me out


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Big Ells said:


> Titanic? The iceberg wins!


That one was a pure chiller or:buffer: is it thriller


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

vroomtshh said:


> Your opinion of bad guys must be different to mine :lol:


But they are all bad men, by defintion they are all movies about stealing and stealing is bad:wave:

so the Bad Man Wins as they get away with the heist


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

npinks said:


> But they are all bad men, by defintion they are all movies about stealing and stealing is bad:wave:
> 
> so the Bad Man Wins as they get away with the heist


The oceans series tho, the 'bad' men steal from worse men, therefore keeping the balance in the time space continuum correct and making them technically, the good guys :lol:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

vroomtshh said:


> The oceans series tho, the 'bad' men steal from worse men, therefore keeping the balance in the time space continuum correct and making them technically, the good guys :lol:


i was taught stealing wrong for what ever reason, so they are still the bad men i wasn't allowed to speak to as a kids 

we both make valid points, though


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Robin Hood, he stole from the rich, that makes him bad!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

swordfish


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^ just what I was trying to write...

Dam these sausage fingers!!

:lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucky Number Slevin, Josh Harnett and Bruce Willis kill an innocent man to get access to the Rabbi and The Boss. (who ordered the killing of Josh Harnett and his parents).

So technically they were all badies, and Josh Harnett won.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425210/

Oh and Pans Labyrinth, he does murder the girl even though he still dies at the end.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

drag me to hell


----------



## plentyambition (Jan 8, 2009)

Arlington Road


----------



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

joan of arc

she's the good girl(or is that god girl)but once she done their work hand her over to the baddies to kill,which makes the goddies baddies.either way she dies

cheers darren


----------



## BiffTannon (Oct 12, 2009)

Nightmare on elm street -does freddy ever die??!!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

plentyambition said:


> Arlington Road


Top film , left my head spinning at the end, migh dust the DVD off later :thumb:


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

All the Friday 13th series. Jason is indestructable. Add Halloween to that too and Nightmare on Elm Street as above.


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

1984, the system wins as nothing changes and they break Winston.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fahrenheit 9/11 - Michael Moore won big style... and he's a bad bad man.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fallen


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Payback

Mel Gibson he's bad and kills bad guys ethers is no good in this film love it


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

the shawshank redemption :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Braveheart? hmm depends how you look at it I guess


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Paranormal activity.....


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Braveheart? hmm depends how you look at it I guess


LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> the shawshank redemption :thumb:


Andy Dufrain was wrongly convicted. So when he escapes and stitches up the Warden, The good guy wins.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Pitch Black, technically Riddick is the bad guy he wins at the end of the day.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Gandi said:


> Pitch Black, technically Riddick is the bad guy he wins at the end of the day.


But he does it to help the others.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Andy Dufrain was wrongly convicted. So when he escapes and stitches up the Warden, The good guy wins.


Think about it, by escaping he still broke the law and he was laundering money too, which he stole at the end, he ended the film as a criminal making him, the bad guy :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

mick1985 said:


> Think about it, by escaping he still broke the law and he was laundering money too, which he stole at the end, he ended the film as a criminal making him, the bad guy :thumb:


Agree in a way and when Andy and Red are in the library Andy himself admits that he is a crook since coming in to the prison. But Red does later say that he "came out clean the other side".


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

united 93 ... true story


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Get Carter - British Version.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

The Wicker Man. Nothing at all wrong with Pagans normally, but you have to frown on human sacrifice.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

"The Villain."

Kirk Douglas and Arnold Schwarzenegger movie. (Not well known.)


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

David 1150 said:


> The Wicker Man. Nothing at all wrong with Pagans normally, but you have to frown on human sacrifice.


i thought Sgt Howie was the bad guy


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Another Kevin Spacey film and possibly his best one:

The Usual Suspects

Or there's 2 in Natural Born Killers.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

reservoir dogs? not so much the baddie wins as the only goodie dies!


----------

